# EOS R3 Firmware Update Version 1.3.0



## eran (Nov 22, 2022)

*Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:*

1. The [User Def.] on [Picture Style] can now be selected in the Cloud Raw image processing settings.
2. Fixes minor issues.






EOS R3 - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 22, 2022)

Hopefully Canon will do a more substantial update later that will add new subject tracking modes like on the R6 Mark II.


----------

